# What's the difference between Lenny Henry and Thierry Henry?



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Thierry Henry's still f***ing French.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

:lol:

Charlie


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

:lol: :lol:


----------

